
Chrome unmasks your identity to sites you’ve logged out of - spenvo
https://medium.com/@spencenow/chrome-unmasks-your-identity-to-sites-youve-logged-out-of-3bbf6eecdcc9
======
fwdpropaganda
[https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/new/)

